# "German" Pigeon Homes



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi,

I have just come back from a 3 day holiday in Guernsey which is one of the Channel Islands (includes Jersey). These inhabited islands are in the English Channel between England and France.

During the 2nd World War, the Germans occupied the Channel Islands and built all around the coastlines, lookout towers, large cylindrical towers with slits in the sides so that they could watch for enemy attacks.

Where we were staying was one of these towers, I guess about 300ft high - quite a big one and you weren't able to get inside, but what I did see was a quite a few pigeons flying in and out of thes slits ( these are quite big as you have to imagine that they would have had a Nazi soldier and a gun I guess poking out),and the pigeons were cooing and billowing quite happily.  The island is absolutely beautiful with nesting seagulls on the craggy rocks where I was also lucky enough to see some eggs, although the gulls being mostly herring and black-backed are big old beasts and of course I didn't want to frighten them at all nor be dived-bombed ( visions of Tippi Hendren in "The Birds" loomed into my mind) but I felt privilged to get a peek at some seagull eggs. Shame there weren't youngsters but I guess the birds may have been even more agitated.

But going back to the pigeons, we noticed quite a few of these towers, where the entrance had been fenced off so you can't get in, but the pigeons could, flying in and out quite happily  - great roosting spots I should think and possible nesting places inside too. It all seemed very peaceful and calm with nobody seeming to mind these feathered creatures making use of the German architecture!! 

Tania xx


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Sounds like a wonderful holiday, Tania!

Good for the pigeons! They can use all the help they can get for safe nesting areas! 

A most fitting use for buildings that were built for war use in another time that was not pleasant!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

kittypaws said:


> Hi,
> But going back to the pigeons, we noticed quite a few of these towers, where the entrance had been fenced off so you can't get in, but the pigeons could, flying in and out quite happily  - great roosting spots I should think and possible nesting places inside too. It all seemed very peaceful and calm with nobody seeming to mind these feathered creatures making use of the German architecture!!
> Tania xx



Hi Tania,

Sounds like a wonderful mini-vacation. 

 I chuckle at the thought that there is actually a vacation paradise where pigeons can get in but HUMAN beings are not allowed.  

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> A most fitting use for buildings that were built for war use in another time that was not pleasant!


Absolutely! and staying on the War theme. I am quite excited about an exhibition that the Imperial War Museum in London is going to hold in July called "The Animals War".

It advises "that through photographs, film, sculptures, models, memorabillia and interactive features the exhibit will highlight the vital role that millions of animals have played during twentieth century conflict. It will also feature the thousands of pets and mascots which brought comfort to those in the front line and those at home". 

I am therefore anticipating pigeons - lots of them as those little war heroes. I can't wait for the exhibition to start!!  

Tania

_The Animals' War 
Date: 14 Jul 2006 
Location: IWM London 




14 July 2006 - April 2007

Discover the story of all creatures great and small caught up in twentieth century conflicts. Includes horses, mules, donkeys, elephants, camels, dolphins, pigeons, rats and cats. 

Canine Heroes
featured will include Rob the ‘para’ dog, Judy the official prisoner of war and Roselle who led her owner to safety from the burning twin towers.

Subscribe to our mailing list - keep up to date with 'The Animals' War' exhibition_


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

kittypaws said:


> Absolutely! and staying on the War theme. I am quite excited about an exhibition that the Imperial War Museum in London is going to hold in July called "The Animals War".
> 
> It advises "that through photographs, film, sculptures, models, memorabillia and interactive features the exhibit will highlight the vital role that millions of animals have played during twentieth century conflict. It will also feature the thousands of pets and mascots which brought comfort to those in the front line and those at home".
> 
> ...


Is it the Dickin medal that is awarded to animals for bravery during war?

- Dog got it, Horses got it, but by far it has been mostly awarded to Pijjies.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dickin_Medal

I still find it amazing that the largest pigeon breeder in the UK is.....Wait for it.......H.R.H Queen Elizabeth II.


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

alvin said:


> Is it the Dickin medal that is awarded to animals for bravery during war?
> 
> - Dog got it, Horses got it, but by far it has been mostly awarded to Pijjies.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dickin_Medal
> ...


You sure are right Alvin - yes the Dickin Medal is the animal equivalent to the VC ( Victoria Cross) - one of the highest orders given to serviceman for bravery.

And HRH - yes she has a loft, but somehow I can't see her mucking out the pigeons can you?

Tania x


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

kittypaws said:


> You sure are right Alvin - yes the Dickin Medal is the animal equivalent to the VC ( Victoria Cross) - one of the highest orders given to serviceman for bravery.
> 
> And HRH - yes she has a loft, but somehow I can't see her mucking out the pigeons can you?
> 
> Tania x


I don't know...I've seen shots of her in Balmoral. - She certainly knows one end of a wellie from the other.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

kittypaws said:


> Absolutely! and staying on the War theme. I am quite excited about an exhibition that the Imperial War Museum in London is going to hold in July called "The Animals War".
> 
> It advises "that through photographs, film, sculptures, models, memorabillia and interactive features the exhibit will highlight the vital role that millions of animals have played during twentieth century conflict. It will also feature the thousands of pets and mascots which brought comfort to those in the front line and those at home".
> 
> ...


I will be anticipating your impressions!


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

You bet I will be giving you my impressions!!


----------

